# The OBS Crius RTA - HD Slideshow Review and build



## Alex (12/10/15)

*The OBS Crius RTA - HD Slideshow Review and build *
by pauly meatballs

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/10/15)

Just love these slideshow reviews. Short and to the point.

Like that tank too. Proper manual for a change. And juice control I can understand!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (12/10/15)

Alex said:


> *The OBS Crius RTA - HD Slideshow Review and build *
> by pauly meatballs



I must have this!


----------



## Willyza (13/10/15)

It is pretty awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (31/12/15)

This tank has the juice control across the wick which has fitted sexy holes for this tank. This is a really beautiful one, thanks @MorneW
It's simple yet so complex on it's interior.
My only concern is accidentally pulling it out of my pocket and the glass lifts out of the base.

And also, people that say this tank gets hot with chain vaping doesn't feel accurate. Or, it was fixed with this version. It's lightweight yet you can feel it's strong, and it's not what you imagine it to be if you read it's thin metal and you actually see what it is, there will be a big difference. It looks solid and vapes solidly. Crisp tastes of Papa Smurf meets Beard Vape Strawberry Cheesecake.


----------



## Alex (31/12/15)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> This tank has the juice control across the wick which has fitted sexy holes for this tank. This is a really beautiful one, thanks @MorneW
> It's simple yet so complex on it's interior.
> My only concern is accidentally pulling it out of my pocket and the glass lifts out of the base.
> 
> And also, people that say this tank gets hot with chain vaping doesn't feel accurate. Or, it was fixed with this version. It's lightweight yet you can feel it's strong, and it's not what you imagine it to be if you read it's thin metal and you actually see what it is, there will be a big difference. It looks solid and vapes solidly. Crisp tastes of Papa Smurf meets Beard Vape Strawberry Cheesecake.



I doubt you need to worry about the glass lifting, the chimney/topcap is holding everything down.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek (31/12/15)

Yup no chance of lifting the glass, you could easily lift the top fill cap however. I use a vape band over it to help keep the fill cap in place. just in case 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (1/1/16)

I just got the V3 yesterday (velocity deck). 

Airflow is great (chucks clouds like a beast). Flavour is not too far behind the Goblin I was using. Top fill is a breeze. Only leaked a bit through the AFC because i primed a bit too much. But man, with my first build, I am getting dry hits galore (think i may have packed the cotton in too tightly though). It also chows juice like a thirsty camel. 

All in all, once I get rid of those dry hits, I think this will be my ADV tank.


----------



## Silver (1/1/16)

Cespian said:


> I just got the V3 yesterday (velocity deck).
> 
> Airflow is great (chucks clouds like a beast). Flavour is not too far behind the Goblin I was using. Top fill is a breeze. Only leaked a bit through the AFC because i primed a bit too much. But man, with my first build, I am getting dry hits galore (think i may have packed the cotton in too tightly though). It also chows juice like a thirsty camel.
> 
> All in all, once I get rid of those dry hits, I think this will be my ADV tank.



Thirsty camel indeed @Cespian - LOL
I can see the juice level going down after one or two toots!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (1/1/16)

Silver said:


> Thirsty camel indeed @Cespian - LOL
> I can see the juice level going down after one or two toots!!



Its terrible on the pockets lol. 

@Silver do you think a single coil build would work in this tank? I'm not too keen to try it out just yet assuming that there will be 2 open juice flow holes open and might cause issues with the vaccuum when taking a puff.


----------



## Silver (1/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Its terrible on the pockets lol.
> 
> @Silver do you think a single coil build would work in this tank? I'm not too keen to try it out just yet assuming that there will be 2 open juice flow holes open and might cause issues with the vaccuum when taking a puff.



I have no idea @Cespian - and I haven't tried it - am still on the first build with the supplied wire coils.


----------



## Cespian (1/1/16)

Silver said:


> I have no idea @Cespian - and I haven't tried it - am still on the first build with the supplied wire coils.



Ok cool. Might try it on Sunday (I stick to the dripper on weekends). Will report back if I do get around to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (1/1/16)

I could fit a single coil in the aromamizer but not in the crius. The deck is just too small, but I am too scared to only build one side. 

I did manage to fit dual Clapton at 5 wraps and that is great. Tried a vertical build but that was too restricted on airflow. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (4/1/16)

Cespian said:


> I just got the V3 yesterday (velocity deck).
> 
> Airflow is great (chucks clouds like a beast). Flavour is not too far behind the Goblin I was using. Top fill is a breeze. Only leaked a bit through the AFC because i primed a bit too much. But man, with my first build, I am getting dry hits galore (think i may have packed the cotton in too tightly though). It also chows juice like a thirsty camel.
> 
> All in all, once I get rid of those dry hits, I think this will be my ADV tank.


 I've been savingjuice by using this tank. Wattage mode. Using the little blue screw driver to produce bigger clouds than the subtank mini - but still the bellus can win the flavour war and cloud chucking!


----------



## CloudmanJHB (12/1/16)

Sounds amazing , need to find me one of these !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (12/1/16)

Hey guys, halfway through my build, using the supplied coils and my subox is reading the dual coils at 0.3ohms. Haven't gone this low on the subox before, what is a safe Watt range for me to use? Pretty sure the subox fires as low as this.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (12/1/16)

Stosta said:


> Hey guys, halfway through my build, using the supplied coils and my subox is reading the dual coils at 0.3ohms. Haven't gone this low on the subox before, what is a safe Watt range for me to use? Pretty sure the subox fires as low as this.


 If it fires, it's not a problem. If it reads Atomizer Low, That's an unsafe ohms to fire. It just won't fire at all if it's too low.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (12/1/16)

Stosta said:


> Hey guys, halfway through my build, using the supplied coils and my subox is reading the dual coils at 0.3ohms. Haven't gone this low on the subox before, what is a safe Watt range for me to use? Pretty sure the subox fires as low as this.


 You should get some amazing flavour and clouds off that ohmage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (12/1/16)

If I remember the subox specs, it can go down to 0.3 but no lower. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (12/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> If it fires, it's not a problem. If it reads Atomizer Low, That's an unsafe ohms to fire. It just won't fire at all if it's too low.


I love you... And I love this forum...


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (12/1/16)

Stosta said:


> I love you... And I love this forum...


 Mutual Feelings @Stosta Vaping comes alive in this forum ---> Today I discovered exhaling slowly instead of releasing a massive cloud and I unlocked the greater flavour with underlying elements in the flavours that I mixed 

Peace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (12/1/16)

And clouds!!! Need to find my flavor sweet-spot, but really chuffed at the moment!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------

